# ESTP with N?



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Is it possible? I think that every time I get a gut feeling (on the occasion they come) that it's always right, but my brain instantly says, "No way dude! You can't trust that feeling. Go with the logics." I also am amazing at recognizing patterns, maybe due to intelligence?


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Sure it's possible. Everyone uses intuition.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, Ni is your 4th function.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks guys maybe I should learn to trust my gut when it comes


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Also, it says you're an enneagram type 8 and gut feelings are characteristic of that type. It may be that as well.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Ahh, forgot about the enn's. To be honest, I have doubts about being an 8. I don't have much knowledge on the enneagram yet, but that's what I got on the test


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

heheh as an ESTP for inf. function is Ni {introverted intuition} and works exactly how you described it. 
we all think, we all feel, we all intuit, we all sense; we just have different strengths.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd imagine everyone has intuition, but I thought I heard a few times that ESTP's have horrible intuition. I think my intuition is brilliant (at least the gut feelings as far as I know), but I ALWAYS go against them being a logical thinker. I guess I was a bit curious because I also heard that people with ADHD are always N's. I thought that was weird because ESTP's have a lot in common with ADHD (at least the type I have).


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I also heard that people with ADHD are always N's.


Not true. ESFP with ADHD here.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Siouxsie said:


> Not true. ESFP with ADHD here.


Got ya and thats funny


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> I'd imagine everyone has intuition, but I thought I heard a few times that ESTP's have horrible intuition. I think my intuition is brilliant (at least the gut feelings as far as I know), but I ALWAYS go against them being a logical thinker. I guess I was a bit curious because I also heard that people with ADHD are always N's. I thought that was weird because ESTP's have a lot in common with ADHD (at least the type I have).


Yeah lol that's definitely not true. Anybody and everybody can be any type and have any mental illness. ie, I'm an ISTP with general anxiety disorder---which goes against the type's level-headed stereotype. 

And it depends what function model you look at. ESTPs don't necessarily have horrible intuition, but like you said, you guys aren't inclined to listen to it. 

Your function stack - 
Se
Ti
Fe
Ni

It's your inferior function, the very last one you use. You'd be surprised that if you trust your gut once in a while, it may actually be right. Otherwise, people look at functions and choose their "best fit" type {look at my signature for an example} ; in that any function can be developed at any time. So you may have very poorly developed Ni. If you click on the beaker there's a quiz you can take that shows you your cognitive stack.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> Yeah lol that's definitely not true. Anybody and everybody can be any type and have any mental illness. ie, I'm an ISTP with general anxiety disorder---which goes against the type's level-headed stereotype.
> 
> And it depends what function model you look at. ESTPs don't necessarily have horrible intuition, but like you said, you guys aren't inclined to listen to it.
> 
> ...


True, I realize that now. And yes, I always go against my intuition then I'm like #@[email protected]#! I was right the first time! Especially in poker... man should I listen to that gut sometimes.

I did take that function stack a couple times. Don't know how well-developed other ESTP's score on the Ni, I think it was like 7,8 percent or so? My Ne was -2 lol


----------

